# Brisket Trouble



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

So I smoked a brisket for the first time ever and it was on my green egg. It was 5.26 Lbs and I kept the pit temperature around 225. My estimated cook time was around 6 hours. I have a stoker temperature controller and around hour 5 the meat temp was at 154 degrees but at hour 6 it was at 162 degrees and just stuck there. At hour 7 it was at 165 and people were getting hungry so I ended up putting it into the oven because it seemed to not cook anymore. What could I possibly have done wrong? Was it my meat thermometer? Did I just not plan far enough ahead? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Only thing that comes to mind...
Was your brisket room temp when you started cooking? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txstguy (Dec 9, 2009)

texwake said:


> So I smoked a brisket for the first time ever and it was on my green egg. It was 5.26 Lbs and I kept the pit temperature around 225. My estimated cook time was around 6 hours. I have a stoker temperature controller and around hour 5 the meat temp was at 154 degrees but at hour 6 it was at 162 degrees and just stuck there. At hour 7 it was at 165 and people were getting hungry so I ended up putting it into the oven because it seemed to not cook anymore. What could I possibly have done wrong? Was it my meat thermometer? Did I just not plan far enough ahead?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


sounds like a plateau issue. seems like it takes forever.

but, then again, if it was really at 225, then it seems weird. i cook around 225, and my meat is usually around 11-13lbs it takes me around an hour and 15 min per pound. so at 5 and a quarter pounds (just the flat?) 7 hours should've been good to go.

i guess you should test the thermometer with boiling water? see if it is accurate.

maybe the stoker is off, and it wasn't at 225?


----------



## txstguy (Dec 9, 2009)

also, a lot of times the hour per pound doesn't work as well with small meat. it's quite possible that you need 10 hours for that meet.

i don't cook small meat, but found this:

http://eggheadforum.com/discussion/164306/brisket-time-per-pound


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Big slabs of meat can/will stall (stop increasing in temperature for a period of time) during the cooking process. The meat tightens up at about 150 degrees, which pushes the moisture to the surface which has a "non-heating" (stall) affect on the meat. Many BBQ cooks use alum foil to both save/hold the moisture and to trap the heat. Not a 100% cure for the stall, but generally the temp will continue to increase.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I cant really recall the meat temperature before putting it on the pit, it was out for an hour, so that might have not been long enough to bring it up to room temperature. 
Also sounds like I just need to start cooking overnight and leave it until done. Thanks for all of yalls input!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Classic "Stall" as has been discussed by a previous poster. Best thing is to wrap it tightly with tin foil and stop the evaporation of moisture from the surface of the meat.
You can increase the heat but if you do not wrap it your meat will dry out more.

I almost always wrap brisket and pork butts at 155 to avoid this.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I had the same thing happen on a pork butt this weekend. It turns out there was a defective probe on the thermometer. 

Changed the probe and it shot right up to 190. Pulled it and let it rest for an hour. It was perfect.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

That is a very small brisket and at 5 hours at 225, you would think it would be past 165 easy. You need to check your pit thermo to make sure it is accurate. It sounds to me like your actual cooking temp was below 225. Either way, stalls are going to happen. Stalls are a good thing. Be patient and wait them out. I have seen pork butts stall out for well over an hour before. It happens. 

If you have a specific eating time to shoot for, your best option is to plan on having the food ready a couple hours earlier. When the brisket hits temp, wrap in foil, then a blanket or old beach towel, then put into a cooler to rest. The brisket will stay hot and will continue to tenderize in the cooler. Resting a brisket is a very important step anyway. This way, you are not under the gun with serving times and not sweat the stalls as much.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

In my case the stall lasted for 2 hours so I knew something was wrong. This is as much art as science and you will learn both your equipment and the variables over time.

I've been an avid outdoor cooker for 35 years now and I'm still learning... trying to perfect the craft. Stick with it and be patient. Don't be afraid to seek advice. We've all been there.

It can be frustrating, but when you nail it.... Brilliant.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Gotta go, definitely the "brilliant" happens. We try to mitigate that so "every time" it is brilliant. Takes a lot of burnt up meat to learn that. Kinda like knowing "nervous water" from bait from wind ripple!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Another thing, at 5# it might have been a trimmed brisket...I don't use them. Sweetie bought one home one day, and I cooked it in the oven like a roast. I just don't smoke trimmed briskets....can be dry and/or tough very easily!

Later
R3F


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

meat temperature will stall when the collagen starts to break down. Just remember every piece of meat cooks differently. Give yourself extra time to cook and when it's ready just let it rest.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

You hit the stall and needed to just wait it out... this is assuming your temps were accurate. I highly recommend getting a dual probe Maverick so you can monitor temp at the grate as well as meat. I had a brisket stall for 6 hours last week... every piece of meat is student different.


----------

